# B14 200SX SE-R rear suspension - lateral link



## lewishir (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello,
I Have a 1995 200SX SE-R that 3 buddies and I race. I cracked the wall at the last 8 hr. endurance race we entered and broke the rear suspension - specifically the "lateral link, complete". The part number is 55130-4B000, however it is out of production.

I see that the B15 seems to have a similar suspension arm arrangement, and the part is still available - 55130-4Z001. Does anyone have any idea if this would fit, and if the differences are slight, how hard would it be to make it fit? Not having much luck at junkyards and would prefer a new part even if we have to do a bit of modification...
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you tried Car-part.com?


----------

